# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Endometrioza i IVF

## vucica

Drage sve,
imali neka od vas iskustva sa ovakvom dijagnozom (endo s puno priraslica i ponekad čokoladnom cistom) i IVF potupkom? 

Idem u prvi stimulirani, do sada sam probala tri puta u prirodnom (jednom došli do transfera). Dr. je preporučio stimulirani jer su ove endo ciste koje se povremeno pojavljuju zbunjujuće (ne može se dobro odrediti što su zapravo) i stimulacijom ima više šanse za rezultat.

Propisao mi je samo menopur + ovitrelle sa opisom postupka. Nikakve imunološke pretrage. Bila sam do sad na dvije laparoskopije pa je endo 100% potvrđena, ali nisam radila nikakve dodatne petrage, a po postovima vidim da se i tu može nešto napraviti?

Hvala na informacijama.

----------


## ina33

Dobrodošla. Evo sličnog topica pa pogledaj malo što su ljudi odgovarali. Endometrioza nije kontraindikacija za IVF, koliko se ja kužim, a pretpostavljam da su ti na dvije laparaskopije pokušali odstraniti ciste koliko se god moglo. Trudnoća pomaže kod endometrioze da se smanji, ali čim prođe trudnoća, evo endo ponovno, u nekom obliku. Postoje ti i neke teorije kako je endometrioza upala pa su manje šanse za impl. embrija pa da je dobro kortikosterodima ići - to pitaj na topicu Imunološke pretraga - ali to nije općeprihvaćena teorija. Puno toga će ovisit gdje si - jesi li uZG-u i dohvatni su ti ZG doktori na tu temu ili ne, kao i koliko ti je godina - grubo pravilo: više godina tipa preko 35 manje se "filozofira", da se tako izrazim, na temu endo, a prije ide na IVF. Sretno!

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...071febee244c9b

----------


## magi7

Evo ja imam endo i sada sam trenutno u iščekivanje bete po 3. put. Mislim da je sve individualno. Čitala sam a neke cure bez problema ostanu na IVF-u trudne s endo, dok se druge (kao ja malo muče). Ja nemam nikakvu posebnu terapiju. Ali molim da nam se jave neke cure koje su imale endo i ostale trudne uz točnu terapiju-dakle što su cijeli ciklus i poslije ET-a uzimale.

----------

